# Markeaton and Chaddesden Culverts - May 09



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

*Thanks very much to Ashless for this one. He is a great guide and all-round good guy. We also visited with LIO112 and Keep Out!
It is my first draining experience and first proper experience of Lightpainting in the pitch black, so some of my shots were a bit fuzzy - you don't need to see them 
Anyway, Markeaton culvert carries Markeaton brook for 2.2km under derby, while Chaddesden culvert is shorter, at around 3-400m. Here are my pictures:

MARKEATON CULVERT
"we are doing a survey, so we are supposed to be here" - KO enters the premises






1,000K





Chain for WW2 fire hoses





Westfield's leaky main sewer 





Local Wildlife: LIO112 and Keep Out! with Duckling





Local Wildlife 2: The Lesser-Spotted Needle Worm





Ashless with Lighthouse torch in Brick section





CHADDESDEN CULVERT

Vanishing Point





My Decent Light Painting Effort





New Object - Tin Bath





CD Player





Thanks Ashless!
And thanks everyone else for looking *


----------



## Keep out! (May 3, 2009)

LOL, me and Lucy love the way you blurred the ducklings face out. hahahahahahahaha

"We were doing a survey, we are meant to be here". lol cover story sorted at 10am this morning.

Video added to the older thread by Ashless if you care to view.

Great pics with a great sense of humour. lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

I'm looking at the video now, looks great so far. The duckling deserves not to be proscecuted


----------



## thompski (May 3, 2009)

Excellent work J, good to see the Derby culverts again 

I take it the light painting effort in Chad was the result of Ashless's ghostbuster? If so I wouldn't class it as light painting, more illumination apocalypse


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

It was partly to do with the ghostbuster, a 30 second exposure and that was a 2 second crucible of pure light from ashless' raging sun. A bit of that was my puny 2 million candle power jobby though. Apparently the tin bath is new.


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

Here is Keep Out's video by the way, it is also on the other Derby Culvert thread, but you can see it here too. It's very good 

*VIDEO PROPERTY OF KEEP OUT!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEpy...owthread.php?p=111607&feature=player_embedded


----------



## thompski (May 3, 2009)

james.s said:


> It was partly to do with the ghostbuster, a 30 second exposure and that was a 2 second crucible of pure light from ashless' raging sun. A bit of that was my puny 2 million candle power jobby though. Apparently the tin bath is new.



Yeah I do remember the Video recorder from when I visited with Kaputnik and Ashless at the last Derby meet. I think I've got one of those 2 million candle power torches come to think of it, they aint bad but I prefer my tesco LED job.


----------



## Keep out! (May 3, 2009)

eeerm, thanks but the shoulder cam really needs loads of light to be effective. The vid is so heavily edited just to show the bits the torches picked out.

James, did you get a shot of the water droplets on the ceilings as the temperature changed in the culvert? If so please put them up, would love to see how they came out, they looked like jewels in the ceilings.

Lucy wants spider shots too please.


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

I may have to get a tesco torch, KO has one, they are good, but I may get a D cell maglite like Ashless had.
The video recorder was in fact a CD player, I inspected it thoroughly, it was an old one too


----------



## james.s (May 3, 2009)

*Spider and Water Droplet Shots:









*


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2009)

Superb photos and write-up, James. Beautifully done. 
The lesser spotted needle worm? 
Enjoyed the vid too, Keep out...good stuff.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

Excellent Shots James, well done. Yuk those needles are gross I have to deal with them now and again in my job. Excellent report mate.


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments so far. That was the only needle that I actually saw, but I am sure there were more. There was plenty of other stuff that had been washed down, including an empty laptop bag (with tub of salad)


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2009)

Weird James sounds like someones complete workstation and lunch went down the drain!


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

Probably full of government secrets, knowing today's latest craze 
It had been there for some time judging by the amount of clay in the bag, unless that was in the bag when it was dropped


----------



## BigLoada (May 4, 2009)

Well done on your first culvert James, and the pics are good! Bet you wont be able to keep away from the underground now! The duckling was particularly cool


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

I want to find a decent mine now. I've been down one already but didn't take any photos


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 4, 2009)

Oh man, just noticed the duckling with his face blured, nearly p****d myself laughing!, briliant!!


----------



## BigLoada (May 4, 2009)

james.s said:


> I want to find a decent mine now. I've been down one already but didn't take any photos



Stacks of mines in your area mate, also that area has great opportunities for SRT. If you are really keen there is bound to be a caving club near you. Its a good way to get to know experienced underground guys and there are quite a few mine explorers down that way too.


----------



## Krypton (May 4, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> LOL, me and Lucy love the way you blurred the ducklings face out. hahahahahahahaha
> 
> "We were doing a survey, we are meant to be here". lol cover story sorted at 10am this morning.
> 
> ...



Great explore and sources tell me you like the word lol!


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

don't worry, he doesn't say it in real life


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

Here's one for all you duck fans:







Don't worry, the ducks say that they don't mind security catching up with them


----------



## fezzyben (May 4, 2009)

I love ducks especially crispy and in pancakes


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

> I love ducks especially crispy and in pancakes


Even culvert ducks?


----------



## ashless (May 4, 2009)

Good work guys! 



thompski said:


> If so I wouldn't class it as light painting, more illumination apocalypse



Bwahaha! You know it!


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

Ah, Ashless has showed up. Thanks Ashless


----------



## Krypton (May 4, 2009)

james.s said:


> don't worry, he doesn't say it in real life



Ha thats good it really ticks me off when people say lol all the time in your real life conversations!


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Ha thats good it really ticks me off when people say lol all the time in your real life conversations!



Yeah me too, I occasionally do it just to make fun of people who do, I say "LOL, ROFL, XD, PMSL, LMAO etc."
That gets them


----------



## Krypton (May 4, 2009)

james.s said:


> Yeah me too, I occasionally do it just to make fun of people who do, I say "LOL, ROFL, XD, PMSL, LMAO etc."
> That gets them



Oh yeah rofl is quite a frequent one in my vocab. never heard of PMSl and just wouldnt say XD!


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

Just google PMSL, XD is just stupid, like I said, I only use such words to annoy people who use them in real life


----------



## Krypton (May 5, 2009)

james.s said:


> Just google PMSL, XD is just stupid, like I said, I only use such words to annoy people who use them in real life



Oh right i see.


----------



## james.s (May 5, 2009)

Don't worry about it


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

*Revisit*

*I revisited Chaddesden culvert today, and was pleased to see my photography skills improve before my very eyes! I tried light painting more this time, but unfortunately my camera decided to pepper my images with hot pixels, I have sorted the photos out and here they are 

Corrugated Section





Me stretching before carrying on





Small Side Tunnel and Sluice





Ladder Access, My Favourite Picture 





Peter and Part of Me





I stuck my Maglite up this water inlet





Looking down a pipe





Thank you for looking, comments welcome *


----------



## Peter (May 23, 2009)

woo great yey YOU ROCK!!


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

Peter said:


> woo great yey sigh





> woo great yey YOU ROCK!!


What are you on about


----------



## spartacus (May 23, 2009)

I'm sorely tempted to take the metal detector down one of these places.. I'll bet there's a fortune in gold jewelry, silver, coins etc. stuck in them.

On a treasure hunting forum I'm a member of, there's a few Yanks on there who make a tidy living from scavenging drains & sewers.


----------



## thompski (May 23, 2009)

Nice shots from your second visit J - its a good place to practice that sort of stuff in my view, might take another trip down in a few weeks myself. I'm feeling brave enough to go culverteering again after my previous episode 

Spaffing drainer pose too, after two culverts your putting me to shame chap.


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

thompski said:


> I'm feeling brave enough to go culverteering again after my previous episode
> 
> Spaffing drainer pose too, after two culverts your putting me to shame chap.



What happened last time?
Don't feel bad, your stuff is great!


----------



## thompski (May 23, 2009)

james.s said:


> What happened last time?
> Don't feel bad, your stuff is great!



Lets just say water and camera is not a good combination 

Cheers - I try, fail but try again anyway


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

C'mon, cheer up. I am sure your camera is not ruined  Nothing some WD40 and duct tape cannot fix

You will certainly not fail. I spent hours cloning hot pixels on those


----------



## thompski (May 23, 2009)

james.s said:


> C'mon, cheer up. I am sure your camera is not ruined  Nothing some WD40 and duct tape cannot fix
> 
> You will certainly not fail. I spent hours cloning hot pixels on those



Nah that was ages ago, and it was replaced soon enough.


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

spartacus said:


> I'm sorely tempted to take the metal detector down one of these places.



The whole thing is made of metal, so it would go off a lot


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

thompski said:


> Nah that was ages ago, and it was replaced soon enough.



Thank god for that! What camera was it?


----------



## thompski (May 23, 2009)

james.s said:


> Thank god for that! What camera was it?



D40, I'm on my second now - hence wariness to go near water


----------



## james.s (May 23, 2009)

thompski said:


> D40, I'm on my second now - hence wariness to go near water



Swap the 40 and the D around, and you have my camera, I only nearly lost it once. What do you have now?


----------



## thompski (May 24, 2009)

james.s said:


> Swap the 40 and the D around, and you have my camera, I only nearly lost it once. What do you have now?



I think you should sleep;

"D40,* I'm on my second* now - hence wariness to go near water "


----------



## james.s (May 24, 2009)

thompski said:


> I think you should sleep;



No, you should sleep first, this is really wimpish russian roulette


----------



## Peter (May 24, 2009)

James.s posing showing off his camera XD









The light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## james.s (May 25, 2009)

Those photos are not bad Peter, what is your problem with posting on the forum 
This is not some sort of elitist place like the last one...


----------

